# Driving off roads



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If I remember right....we can drive off roads when pheasant hunting with written permission from the landowner except during deer season.anyone remember this new law passed last spring?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

You are correct with written permission. Should be interesting to see if its enforced.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

All sportsmen are going to take it through the neck on this one. The bill's sponsers should be the ones to enforce it! And any complaints of off road abuse should be addressed to the Senate majority leader who ushered this baby through as a political favor.


----------

